# Homemade ground effects?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Has anyone ever made their own ground effects? or do you know anyone that has or possibly know how you could go about making them? Let me know, im big on saving money, and doing things myself. just need a little help on getting started.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

HEY! Back when i was in high school, before my ga16 sentra, these dumb honda owners(89crx si, 90 ls integra, 97 accord) put things like gutters...GUTTERS that go on the side of your house to drain water. they put them on there cars for side skirts. and then they put cut triangles on the front lips....dummbest shit i ever seen, but ppl try. whatever you dotn...dont follow them. best thing to do... go get body parts off of cars you like...and add then to yours...learn to fiberglass. I want to get something like a 2000 G20 front and custom mold it to my b13. maybe not. but that would be better the $300 front peices that everyone else has. and gutters


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I've actually seen WalmartWorx brand ground effects executed nicely. Once. 

I had a friend with a Probe GT and he used that black plastic stuff for lining flowerbed to go around the bottom of his front bumper. When he first told me he was going to do this, I thought he was a moron, but it came out looking damn good.

There was a company that sold something similar to this for the sentra, but I can't remember who it was. I saved the pics from their website forever ago...


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ That is impressive...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Impressive, and interesting... to say the least.


----------



## wastefuldreamer (Feb 3, 2003)

There is always duct tape and cardboard. Plywood is pretty cheap these days too. While making the fx you can make a spoiler too.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

The company was DGRacing.com (I remember cause i tried to buy stuff but their email never worked, and my initials are DG).

Someone once said that the stuff they made the front lip and the sides out of was the plastic wall edging....Like a plastic mop board for commercial use, they said ya could buy it at Home Depot and such....looks half way decent in the pics, if you like the whole "euro trim" look.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX's handmade/homemade front...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

2 oem bumpers = ^^^


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I had that exact idea the other day! Wow, I thoug I was going crazy.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
One is upside down, I'll let you guys figure out which one the upside down one is.

Seth


----------

